# Oregon Fainting goat show



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

So last weekend we went to the 2nd annual Oregon Fainting goat show!! Was sooo Fun!! Lisa Ohling of Ahart Acres puts on a great show, and lots of fabulous people show up!!
Since we had last year under our belt and kind of knew what to expect, Sunshine and I decided this year we would take our children. They also had a BLAST!! And got to show some goats, and learned a TON!!
So here are some pics. Just wanted to share our great time!

This is my oldest son Kegan who is 8. This was his first time ever showing, I was so excited for him!!









The judge checking the girls over









YAY!!! :leap: 2nd place out of 12 with Faint Hearted Ranch Talleyquah









Kegan in the lineup in the second show under a different judge. With Talley again









and taking 3rd









Here is Sunshine, and Lilly who took Grand Chapion doe in the FGG show!!









The passing of the ribbon









SUNSHINE and her new silky buck!! Thankyou Cuddy Mountain!









Well thats it for now. Maybe some more random pics later! :wink:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats on the great job!! Wow those silkys sure can be pretty!!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

You guys did awesome!! Congrats! :stars:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow! Congrats on all of the wins! I love looking at other people's show pics so thanks for posting


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I am so glad that "Lilly" did so well for Sunshine and you all had a great time!!! I can't believe how much she has muscled out in the just over a year since she was born ... I was a little worried when she was born, as she was the "middle" of the trips!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Cute goaties! Congrats! :hi5: :thumb: :leap:


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

I love that buck! :shocked:  :drool: He is a gorgeous boy!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks ladies!! It was a blast!! Will definitly go next year and take the kiddo's again! 

Al, she ended up growing up to be the nicer doe for sure! We always thought lou lou would be the "beefier" one!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

yah - that was what I thought to ... then I always forget that myos grow slower and i was like ummm .... Grow darn it ... LOL! But she has turned out beautifulL! I am so glad that you all had a good time and the boys did too!


----------

